# Russian dictionaries, grammar references and more



## Maroseika

*Learners' corner - part 1*

*Content*​

Dictionary portals
Monolingual dictionaries
Spelling
Definitions
Glossaries
Etymology
Encyclopaedias and corpora
Instruments

Bilingual dictionaries
Grammar
Education
Russian references
Lessons and Excercises
Verbs
Pronunciation
Books for reading
 

*Dictionary portals*
​

WR - multi-language dictionaries of WordReference
gramota.ru  - a bunch of Russian explanatory, spelling, pronunciation and other  dictionaries,                                very      user-friendly interface, simultenous search in all the  dictionaries
Perfect.ru - Russian glossaries, English- and German-Russian dictionaries on technology and economy
Visual - Russian glossaries with the visual ties between words
Biblegateway - parallel texts of the Bible on about 50 languages

*Monolingual dictionaries* 

*Spelling dictionaries*

Grammatical dictionary - morphology, orthoepy (voiced!), combinatory (Максимова, Гулякова)
Contemporary Russian spelling dictionary - 180 000 words (Лопатин, 2004)
Morphological dictionary - 170 000 words and 5 000 000 wordforms (based on Зализняк, 1977)
Morphemic dictionary - 100 000 words (Тихонов, 2002) 
 Accent dictionary - 50 000 words (Зарва, 2001)
Pronunication dictionary -  63 000 words (Аванесов, 4nd ed., 1988)
Paronyms - about 1000 words often confused (Вешнякова, 2002), pdf-file (1 MB).
Abbreviations - very comprehensive 
* Definition dictionaries*

Ozhegov - 80 000 words of contemporary Russian (Ожегов, Шведова, 1993)
Difficult words - 20 000 words (Розенталь, Теленкова, 3rd ed., 2003)
Government - 2500 entries (Розенталь, 1996)
Ushakov  - 89 000 words (Ушаков, 1940), some spelling may be outdated,                                                                                                                 but still useful for  understanding the outdated texts.
Dahl - excellent dictionary of the 19th century language (Даль, 1882)
Church-Slavonic explanatory dictionary - 30 000 words, in Russian (1898)
*                   Russian glossaries*
​

Universal glossary
BusinessEconomicsStudy of artGeology
Foreign TradeInformaticsModern ArtAstronomy
LogisticsEthnographyPedagogyPrinting ArtStatisticsSociologyLiteratureAgricultureLawPsychologyPhonetics

​*Etymology*​

Vasmer - etymological dictionary (Фасмер, Трубачев, 1962)
Chernykh - historical and etymological dictionary (Черных, 3rd edition, 1999)
ЭССЯ - etymological dictionary of Slavic languages, not completed (from А to О by 2013)
 *Encyclopaedias and corpora*


НКРЯ - Russian National Corpus (switchable to English interface)
БСЭ - Большая советская энциклопедия, 100 000 articles (3rd edition, 1977)
БиЕ - энциклопедия Брокгауза и Ефрона, 86 volums (1907)
Proverbs and sayings of many peoples of the world

*Instruments*


Virtual Russian keyboard - use it when there is no access to the Cyrillic keyboard

 _Continued in the next post..._​
Broken link? Want to add a useful resource? Don't hesitate to contact the Moderator.

Морфологический словарь русского языка​


----------



## Maroseika

*Learners' corner - part 2*
*Bilingual specialized dictionaries*


Phraseology - Russian-English
Oil and gas - English-Russian
Construction industry - Russian glossary with English equivalents
Metallurgy - English-Russian
Management - Russian glossary with English equivalents
Networking - English glossary with Russian equivalents
E-learning - English glossary with Russian equivalents
Linguistics - German-Russian


*Grammar* *(for advanced learners)*​

Lopatin - the most recent grammar reference book (2009)
Rozental - trusted contemporary grammar reference book (1997)
РГ-80 - Russian Grammar in academical manner (1980)
Rules-1956 - brief reference on orthography and punctuation, still currently in force (1956)
*Learning Russian*

*Russian references*​
Russian alphabet and handwriting
Russian reference - in English (online, interactive)
Grammar for beginners - in English
Picture dictionary with audio, thematic
*Lessons and Excercises*​

Excercises - intermediate level
Lessons on nouns, adjectives, pronouns, verbs cases, numerals 
*Verbs*​
Verbs
Verbs of Motion
Verbal aspect - extensive, a bit philosophical, keyed to English speakers 
*Pronunciation*​

Forvo - a multilingual pronunciation guide compiled by the website users

Phonetics  - comprehensive reference

* Books for reading*​
Children's library
Fairy tales
Mikhail Zoshchenko - children's stories
Russian-German parallel texts

Broken link? Want to add a useful resource? Don't hesitate to contact the Moderator.​


----------

